# حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه



## الملك العقرب (14 فبراير 2008)

حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه​   06/02/2008 



*"نادمة على المشاهد الساخنة والعري وأموالي منها حرام"
حنان ترك: الراهبات يدخلن "صبايا كافيه" وأمنحهن مزايا المنقبات

القاهرة - منى مدكور
أكدت الممثلة المصرية حنان ترك أنها لا تمنع دخول المسيحيات إلى مقهى وصالون "صبايا" الذي افتتحته في أحد أحياء العاصمة المصرية، وأن المنع قاصر على غبر المحجبات فقط، في حين تمنح كوبونات خصم للراهبات والمنقبات.
وردت في حوار مع "العربية.نت" على الحملة الحادة التي تتعرض لها حاليا بسبب هذا المشروع، والاتهام الموجه لها بأنها تحرض بذلك ضد الأقباط في** مصر.
في حين كشفت خفايا لم تقلها من قبل عن ارتدائها الحجاب وعلاقتها الجديدة بالفن والوسط الفني، مؤكدة أنها "نادمة على كل أعمالها الفنية التي لم تراع بها رضى الله ورسوله وتحديدا كل المشاهد الساخنة ومشاهد العري سواء كان بها تلامس غير شرعي أو ملابس غير شرعية".

وأردفت بالقول "كل الأموال التي كسبتها من الفن في تلك الفترة حرام. ليس عيبا أن اعترف بالخطأ ، فما بني على باطل فهو باطل، وبالتالي كل ما اكتسبته من أموال عن أعمال فنية كان بها خروج عن القواعد الشرعية التي حددها الله لعباده المؤمنين فهو حرام لأن تمثيلي لهذه المشاهد أصلا كان حراما".

وتابعت "ليسامحني الله لأنني كنت أؤديها عن جهل بالدين، معترفة ايضا أن هذا ليس مبررا لأنني لم اسع لأني اعرف ديني جيدا، والحمد لله على ما وصلت إليه اليوم من علم في الدين وصحيحه".

واستطردت قائلة "ولكن يجب القول هنا إن الفن إجمالا ليس حراما، والتمثيل تحديدا ليس حراما، طالما يراع حدود الله وقواعد الإسلام الشرعية وهو الأساس الذي خلقنا عليها بالفطرة".

لا امنع سوى غير المحجبات
ورداً على حملة اتهمها بأنها تساعد على نشر الفتنة الطائفية من خلال الأسلوب الذي أشيع عن اعتماده في "صبايا كافيه"، قالت ترك "لم أتوقع أن أهاجم إلى هذه الدرجة من الاتهامات التي لا محل لها من الإعراب، ومن يدع ذلك عليه أن يشاهد صوري التي قمت فيها بتكريم كل من رجل المجتمع هاني عزيز، وهو احد الشخصيات القبطية البارزة في المجتمع المصري، وكذلك الفنان الكوميدي هاني رمزي وهو ايضا من اشهر الفنانين الأقباط في الوسط الفني، وذلك عندما اهديت كل منهما في جامعة القاهرة درع تكريم مؤخرا ، في إطار حملة "حياة بلا تدخين"، والتي كنت احد أعضائها لأن كل منهما كان عضوا فاعلا في الحملة وتخلى عن التدخين ايضا". 

وأضافت "يجب أن يعرف كل من يتهمني بالعنصرية أن مشروعي هو "كوافير" حريمي للمحجبات فقط، بمعنى أن المسلمات غير المحجبات، وبالتالي كل من لا تضع الحجاب على رأسها ليس مسموح لها بتصفيف شعرها عندي، وذلك من منطلق ديني بحت لأن الأصل الحجاب".

ومضت حنان ترك قائلة "الشعر الظاهر فتنة، وبالتالي فإني لا يمكن أن أساعد في ارتكاب معصية بأن تخرج الفتيات غير المحجبات من المحل وهن في كامل زينتهن، ويلفتن أنظار الرجال من خلال شعورهن المصففة في محلي و "أشيل أنا الذنب".

المسيحيون اخوتنا في الله
وتساءلت "هل يعقل مثلا أن اطلب من كل زبونة تأتي للمحل بطاقتها الشخصية لمعرفة ديانتها إذا ما كان ما أشيع صحيحا؟". ثم تابعت "الذي لا يعرفه هؤلاء، أنني أقدم كوبونات خصم على تصفيف الشعر عندي لكل من الراهبات والمنقبات، على اعتبار أن الراهبة تغطي شعرها، وبالتالي لا آخذ ذنبا عندما تصفف شعرها عندي وكذلك المنتقبة، فهل أكون هكذا معادية للمسيحية؟".

وعقبت بقولها "انه كلام فارغ والكل يعرف أنه لا يوجد أي نشاط في مصر مصرح له بالعمل على أساس ديني سوى دور العبادة، فهل كانت الدولة ستتركني هكذا؟.. إضافة إلى ذلك فإن كل ما يمكنني أن أدافع به عن نفسي هو إنني اتبع كل ما أوصى به رسولي ورسول أمتي، صلوات الله عليه وسلامه في خطبة الوداع بالمسيحيين، وأنا افعل ذلك بكل صدق وهم أخوتنا في الله".

طلاقي سببه تحجبي
وحول انفصالها المتكرر عن زوجها السابق خالد خطاب، نفت حنان ترك في حوارها مع لـ "العربية.نت" أن يكون سبب انفصالها عن زوجها هو انه يربي كلبا في المنزل وهي ترى أن فيه نجاسة.كما نفت أيضا أن الطلاق الأخير الذي وقع بينهما هو الثالث، وبالتالي يحتاجان لمحلل شرعي لعودة الحياة بينهما من جديد. 

وقالت" لقد حصلنا على فتوى شرعية من مفتي الجمهورية د.على جمعة حول عدد الطلقات التي تفوه بها زوجي السابق خالد والتي جاوزت الثلاث، إلا أن المفتي أكد على إنها لم تقع لأنها كانت في لحظات غضب".

وقالت: "الطلاق الوحيد الصحيح الذي وقع بيننا هو الطلاق الذي كان منذ شهر ونصف فقط، والسبب الحقيقي وراءه هو أن خالد لم يتقبلني بالحجاب، ولا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق لذا لم نصل إلى نتيجة ترضي كلا الطرفين سوى الانفصال لأنني لن اتخلى عن حجابي أبدا وخالد ليس أكبر من الله عندي".

وتبرر ترك هذا الكم الهائل من الشائعات والاتهامات ضدها بأنها رد فعل مباشر من بعض المتفاجئين بحجابها واختيارها طريق الدين في معاملاتها اليومية والحياتية.

وأضافت "لا ادري لماذا لا يريد الناس أن يقتنعوا أن حجابي هو الأصح، وان ما كان قبل ذلك لم يكن صحيحا؟.. إن المقربين مني يعلمون تماما أن موضوع الحجاب لم يأت من فراغ بل كان دوما على بالي، وكانت هناك جملة محددة اكتبها في مفكرتي الشخصية واحملها أينما ذهبت تقول "أنا لم أولد عبثا لكي أموت عبثا".

وأستطيع أن أقول إنها نقطة التحول الحقيقية في ارتدائي الحجاب والتقرب إلى الله". وتابعت بقولها "في البداية جربت الباليه قم فقدت متعته. ثم التمثيل الذي فقدت متعته, والزواج والأمومة ثم فقدت متعتهما، إلا العبادة والتقرب لله هي المتعة الوحيدة في الحياة التي تزداد معي يوما وراء يوم".

"آخر أيام الأرض"
وقالت ترك "لقد ظللت 7 سنوات الهث وراء نفسي حتى أستطيع أن اصل لهذه المتعة التي لا تزول، فالفتن التي تعرضت لها كثيرة وكانت كثيرا ما تجعلني أؤجله، ولكن اليوم احمد الله كثيرا على إنني استطعت التغلب على نفسي خاصة في ظل أنني أحب التمثيل جدا والحياة تحت الأضواء ليس بالسهل التخلي عنها".

وتعمل ترك حاليا مع المخرج والمؤلف خالد المهدي في أول فيلم إذاعي من نوعه يحمل اسم "آخر أيام الأرض" وهو يحكي عن قرب نهاية العالم وظهور احدى العلامات الكبرى ممثلة في المسيخ الدجال.

وقالت لـ"العربية.نت": الفيلم الإذاعي هو نوع جديد وغير متعارف عليه في مصر والدول العربية، وفيه تكون المؤثرات الصوتية هي البطل الثاني في العمل لأنها تلعب دور البديل للصورة. ويشاركني في البطولة خالد صالح وعمرو القاضي، وتدور قصته في ثلاثة أزمنة هي الماضي ويتم فيه تقديم فترة سيدنا محمد صلي اللّه عليه وسلم وسيدنا عيسي عليه السلام". 

وأضافت "ثم تنتقل أحداثه إلي الزمن الحاضر وفيه يتم استعراض علامات يوم القيامة الصغرى مثل تفشي عقوق الوالدين وانقطاع صلة الرحم واختفاء الأمانة وحالة الحرب والاقتتال التي يعيشها العراق".

وعن الزمن الثالث تقول "إنه زمن المستقبل ففيه يتم استعراض علامة واحدة من العلامات الكبرى ليوم القيامة وهي ظهور المسيح الدجال لمدة ٤٠ يوماً". وتجسد ترك في الفيلم دور "عالية"، وهي امرأة تحث الناس علي التمسك بدينهم ومحاربة المسيح الدجال، إلي جانب زوجها "فارس"، الذي رُشح الممثل أحمد السقا لتجسيد شخصيته. بينما يقدّم خالد صالح دور الامام الذي يقود جيش المسلمين ضد الدجال.

ولا تنفي حنان أنها أصبحت تفكر في الموت كثيرا، وأن هذا سببا من أسباب إعجابها بقصة الفيلم خاصة في ظل رفضها المتكرر للعديد من الأعمال التلفزيونية والسينمائية.

مساعدات غزة
وتقول حنان ترك لـ"العربية.نت" عن قافلة الإغاثة التي كانت تحمل أطنانا من المواد الغذائية والمستلزمات الطبية إلى معبر رفح المصري الحدودي مع غزة، بالتعاون مع الداعية صفوت حجازي وتم اعادتها الى القاهرة لدواع أمنية. فتقول: "لم نكن نحن الوحيدون ممن ردت قوافل الإغاثة التي حشدت لإخواننا في غزة، بل هناك قوافل إغاثة ايضا للنائب ورجل الأعمال الشهير محمد أبو العينين وبالفعل رجعت هذه القوافل مرة أخرى إلى القاهرة".

وأضافت حنان "لقد أخذنا وعدا بأنه إذا تعذر ذهابنا إلى المعبر بسبب الإجراءات الأمنية، فإن هذه القوافل ستذهب مع منظمة الهلال الأحمر التي لديها خطة للتوجه لقطاع غزة قريبا".
(نقلا عن العربية نت)*​


----------



## noraa (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

كريمة واصيلة وبتحب الخير بس ياعينى بعد اية لعد قضية الادب جاية تقول انها هتتحجب دة حتى   شكرا ياعقرب على موضوعك


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

*لا بالزمة فيها الخير الولية

ربنا يرحمها

ميرسى يا ملك على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



noraa قال:


> كريمة واصيلة وبتحب الخير بس ياعينى بعد اية لعد قضية الادب جاية تقول انها هتتحجب دة حتى شكرا ياعقرب على موضوعك


معلش الست بركة بقي بس بجد حتة حلوة منها هتعمل تخفيض للراهبات هههههههههههههه ربنا يجعل مثواه الجنةمرسي يا نورة علي ردك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *لا بالزمة فيها الخير الولية​*
> 
> *ربنا يرحمها*​
> *ميرسى يا ملك على الموضوع*​
> ...


تقولي ايه بقي ستات اخر زمن مرسي يا ينبوع علي مرورك الرائع


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

*راهبات مين يا ....... دول ناس ماتوا عن العالم وشعرهم تحت الطرحة بيكون محلوق بالموس وغير كدا الراهبات بيعيشوا فى الاديرة والمكرسات الى عايشين فى العالم شعرهم بيتغطى حتى فى بيوتهم 


هنضحك على بعض حد يروح يضرب الولية دى يا جدعان 
شكرا يا ملك على الموضوع 

​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

*هو فية راهبات اصلآ تروح كوافيرات ؟*

*بتضحك علي مين دي ؟ ولا تكذب الكذبة و تصدقها ؟*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



> *لم تراع بها رضى الله ورسوله وتحديدا كل المشاهد الساخنة ومشاهد العري سواء كان بها تلامس غير شرعي أو ملابس غير شرعية".*


:smil13:طيب ده لمم واللمم مش حرم فى الاسلام​الذين يجتنبون كبائر الاثم والفواحش الا اللمم سوره النجم 32 تفسير القرطبى او ابن كثير بيقول  لو هى عملت كده حتى لو فى احقيقة مش غلط 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*



			عندي لكل من الراهبات والمنقبات، على اعتبار أن الراهبة تغطي شعرها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

** رهبات ايه الى حيجوللك يصففه شعرهم عشان كده لما بنقول المسلم لايعرف شئ عن المسحية يبقى تفهم يا مسلم الرهب والرهبة  بعه العالم بما فيه يشهوته بكل حاجة فيه مره حلوته وعيشن فى صلاة و صوم لا يشغلهم سبب عالمى  هما وهبة  انفسهم للمسيح بس انهى راهبة يا حنان الى حتجيللك طيب انته ممكن تشتغلى المسلمين بس احنا حتقلهلنا اذى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بلاش اكمل ده ناس تقرف وحتى لما هى بتقول فين العنصريه مش عارف تجيب سبب انما بتجيب سبب ادنه لنفسها  يلى  ملعون الله اكب الى علمكم كل الكره ده شيطان ملعون .*
*يا رب ارحمنا ارحمنا يا يسوع *​


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

*الله يرحم *
*فيين*
* ملفااااااااااتك*
* يااداااااااااااااب*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *راهبات مين يا ....... دول ناس ماتوا عن العالم وشعرهم تحت الطرحة بيكون محلوق بالموس وغير كدا الراهبات بيعيشوا فى الاديرة والمكرسات الى عايشين فى العالم شعرهم بيتغطى حتى فى بيوتهم ​*
> 
> 
> _*هنضحك على بعض حد يروح يضرب الولية دى يا جدعان *_
> _*شكرا يا ملك على الموضوع *_​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هبقي اروح انا اضربها بس اخاف تجبلي شبهة ديه وخدة كذا قضية اداب مرسي يا انبا ونس علي الرد الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هو فية راهبات اصلآ تروح كوافيرات ؟*
> 
> *بتضحك علي مين دي ؟ ولا تكذب الكذبة و تصدقها ؟*


يعني هي جات علي ديه ما الاسلام كله كدب في كدب يلا بجملة الخداع مرسي يا فراشة علي تشريفك لينا بالرد


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> :smil13:طيب ده لمم واللمم مش حرم فى الاسلام
> الذين يجتنبون كبائر الاثم والفواحش الا اللمم سوره النجم 32 تفسير القرطبى او ابن كثير بيقول لو هى عملت كده حتى لو فى احقيقة مش غلط
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​
> 
> ...


الله علي ردودك الرائعة فعلا عندك حق حق الشعوب في ارضها لا يسقط بالاحتلال ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



BITAR قال:


> *الله يرحم *
> 
> *فيين*
> *ملفااااااااااتك*
> ...


هههههههههههههههه مهي من كترها مبقتش تفتكرها مرسي يا حبي علي مرورك الرائع


----------



## emy (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

_معلش بقى ايه الكلام اللى مش منطقى ده _
_ايه اللى هيودى الراهبات فى الكافيه ؟؟؟؟_
_هههههههههههههههههههههه_
_بجد شىء مضحك منها اوى _
_شكرا يا عقرب_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



emy قال:


> _معلش بقى ايه الكلام اللى مش منطقى ده _
> 
> _ايه اللى هيودى الراهبات فى الكافيه ؟؟؟؟_
> _هههههههههههههههههههههه_
> ...


تقولي ايه بقي تصرفات كومدية من ممثلة عظيمة مرسي يا ايمي علي مرورك الرائع


----------



## man4truth (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

*راهبات مين اللى يروحوا كوافير
يا محمديه يا فشارة​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



man4truth قال:


> *راهبات مين اللى يروحوا كوافير​*
> 
> *يا محمديه يا فشارة*​


هههههههههههههههههههههه تقول ايه بقي ديه وحدة دخلة موسوعة جينس في قلة الادب مستني منها ايه مرسي يا باشا علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



man4truth قال:


> *راهبات مين اللى يروحوا كوافير​*
> 
> *يا محمديه يا فشارة*​


هههههههههههههههههههههه تقول ايه بقي ديه وحدة دخلة موسوعة جينس في قلة الادب مستني منها ايه مرسي يا باشا علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## ميزوا (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

الراهابات يعنى مش هتلاقى مكان تروحة غير عند الست حنان؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين الراهبات هتخرج برة الدير تعمل اية
ولا هى لازم تعمل الشويتين دول
على العموم ربنا يسامحها


----------



## nifaragallah (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

أنا أعتقد أنها لاتستحق التعليق ..بس كلمة واحدة على رأى الزميل الملفات لسة موجودة فى الاداب ...سلام


----------



## tina_tina (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

ياحول الله يارب
اصل الراهبات عندهم خطوبة راهبة معاهم
ده اللى ناقص
ربنا يرجعلها عقلها
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## taten (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

*يا اخوانا ما يصحش لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا وبعدين الست معتدلة وكويسة اهة وبعدين المكان للمحجبات يعنى ولا المسلمات غير المحجبات يقدروا يدخلوا ولا المسيحيات ودة مال خاص وهى حرة فية بلاش الطريقة دى والنبى*


----------



## christ my lord (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

*تلفيق ثم تلفيق كعادتهم المعهودة*

*لغاية امتى هيفضلوا يكذبوا الكذبة ويصدقوها*

*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

مرسي يا اخواتي علي الردود الجميلة ديه ربنا يبارك حيتكم


----------



## TENA NN (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

انا قرات عن الموضوع ده كتير على انت بس اول مرة اعرف ان الراهبات بيروحوا للكوافي و بيعملوا شعرهم 
اه الكلام اللى ينرفز ده و منين حنان ترك ديه علشان نديها كل الاهتمام ده
يلا سيبكوا منها مسيرها تتنسى هى و كلامها زى كل اللى قبلها
و على راى اللى قال الكلاب تعوى و القافلة تسير


----------



## dudu (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



الملك العقرب قال:


> : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه​   06/02/2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انوارك يا حنان ترك :new8:
DUDU :94::fun_lol:


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



TENA NN قال:


> انا قرات عن الموضوع ده كتير على انت بس اول مرة اعرف ان الراهبات بيروحوا للكوافي و بيعملوا شعرهم
> اه الكلام اللى ينرفز ده و منين حنان ترك ديه علشان نديها كل الاهتمام ده
> يلا سيبكوا منها مسيرها تتنسى هى و كلامها زى كل اللى قبلها
> و على راى اللى قال الكلاب تعوى و القافلة تسير


و الله كل كلامك صح يا تينا عندك حق بس احنا بنعرف الناس مي ديه علي العموم مرسي علي الرد الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



dudu قال:


> انوارك يا حنان ترك :new8:
> DUDU :94::fun_lol:


مرسي علي مرورك الجميل يا دودي


----------



## mm62maher (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

العالم دول هبل ياجماعة لايوجد عندهم فكر ولاحاجة وربنا يرحمنا من التخلف  ولايوجد عندهم استعداد للفهم واخيرا وليس اخيرا سلام ونعمه الى جمعكم الرب معاكم:yaka:


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

مرسي يا باشا علي مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

تصدق ياعقرب انا عندى لبس راهبات كنت عملت بيه 
سرحية قبل كدة والله فاكرة لما البسة واروحلها 
مرسية ياجميل على المعلومة دى 
زكمان نقدر نجمع تمن رحلة العمر 
يارب يسوع ارحمنى بقى من العالم ده


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> تصدق ياعقرب انا عندى لبس راهبات كنت عملت بيه
> سرحية قبل كدة والله فاكرة لما البسة واروحلها
> مرسية ياجميل على المعلومة دى
> زكمان نقدر نجمع تمن رحلة العمر
> يارب يسوع ارحمنى بقى من العالم ده


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لللدجادي عجبتك الرحلة ديه بس غلية اوي بس فكرة ممتازة يا انجي انا هفصلي لبس انا كمان


----------



## مايا مجدي (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

ناس فضية بعد مايعملوا كل الي نفسهم فية ويلموا الفلوس ويكموها فوق بعضها  يرجعوا لربنا والفتاوي من المفتي  الله يرحم شمس البارودي وسهير رمزي  وكلهم بيقولوه كلام اهطل بعدمايسبوا الفن راهبات أيه الي حترحوا تعمل شعرها يا  أم خمسه في مخك ربنا يشفيهم


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

*حلوة دى
راهبات ايه الى حيروحو يصففوا شعرهم عندها
عشن يعنى المحجبات بتوعهم بيعملو الى هما عايزينه و بس المهم حته الطرحة الى على شعرهم
وعايزة تطلع نفسها مش ضد المسيحين
هى مش حتفرق معانا فى حاجة اصلا
لكن متجيش تعمل نفسها بركة ودمرت اسرتها عشن الحجاب
وهو اصلا ليها قضايا اداب
بتضحك على مين دىىىىىىى
ميرسى يا ملك على الموضوع​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



مايا مجدي قال:


> ناس فضية بعد مايعملوا كل الي نفسهم فية ويلموا الفلوس ويكموها فوق بعضها يرجعوا لربنا والفتاوي من المفتي الله يرحم شمس البارودي وسهير رمزي وكلهم بيقولوه كلام اهطل بعدمايسبوا الفن راهبات أيه الي حترحوا تعمل شعرها يا أم خمسه في مخك ربنا يشفيهم


مهو بيقلك يا مايا رزق الهبل علي المجانين و الوسط الفني مليان بلاوي مرسي يا مايا علي الرد الجميل


----------



## sweetly heart (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هاى حنان ترك ممثلة مصرية بتستخف بعقول الشعب لانها مش عارفة مصلحتها واعتقد هاى الكذبة للاسف بتمشى على اكثر من 99 % من الشعب المصرى 

الحمد لله احنا فى فلسطين المسيحيى الفلسطينى ابن البلد ولا حدا يحكى عليه كلمة وحدة باستثناء احداث من قوى خارجية مثل ايران فى غزة


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



جيلان قال:


> *حلوة دى​*
> *راهبات ايه الى حيروحو يصففوا شعرهم عندها*
> *عشن يعنى المحجبات بتوعهم بيعملو الى هما عايزينه و بس المهم حته الطرحة الى على شعرهم*
> *وعايزة تطلع نفسها مش ضد المسيحين*
> ...


مهم بيقولو انها هتاخد جائزة الاوسكر في فلمها الجديد المحجبات و الكوافير هههههههههههه مرسي يا قمر علي ردك الكريم


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



sweetly heart قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ربنا يكون معاكم يا رب و يحميكم من شر الارهاب و ينير شعبكم بنور المسيح و ينشر كلمته في كل رجوع فلسطين


----------



## ثاوفيلس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

*ناس دماغه بايظة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

تقول ايه ربقي صحيح شغل مومثلين


----------



## ASTRO (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

*ممثلة دنيئة بكل معانى الكلمة ويا ريت تخليها فى دينها وتعتزل وما تقرفناش بطلتها البهية.
شكرا على موضوعك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*



ASTRO قال:


> *ممثلة دنيئة بكل معانى الكلمة ويا ريت تخليها فى دينها وتعتزل وما تقرفناش بطلتها البهية.*
> *شكرا على موضوعك*


مرسي يا استرو صح صدقني بلاقرف ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nanao86 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

:smil13:ياجماعة انا دخلت المنتدى بالصدفه وعيب واله بجد الكلام ده :scenic: على فكرة انا مسلمة والحمد لله بس اللى عايز ينتقد اى شخص فى حدود والتزام  وكمان المفروض الاخ اللى تطاول على الاسلام ورسوله ده غلط وانا واثقة ان كمان دينك مش بيفرض عليك كده ولعلمك احنا نعرف كويس اوى فى الدين المسيحى وسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام وأظن ان مش ديه تعاليمه وبالنسبه للمحجبات سيب كل واحد فى حاله لان اللى هيحاسب العباد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى مش انت ومش معنى انك شفت سلوك محجبة غلط معنى كده ان الكل كده أكيد بردضه فى مسحيين بيغلطوا علشان احنا بشر مش انبياء وكمان ماتنساش( من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرجمنى بالحجر ) ودينا برضه بيأمرنا بكده (وخالق الناس بخلق حسنه), وبعدين انا وانت فى الاول والاخر مصريين .وبعدين أتاكد من المعلومه قبل نشرها.اناسمعت  ورحت والكوافير مكتوب فيه للسيدات فقط يعنى ولا قالت مسيحى ولا مسلم. وياريت تتكلم فى حدود دينك ولاتتعدى على الاسلام.على فكرة احنا فى عندنا مواقع بس مافيش حد اتكلم وجرح كدهعارف ليه لالن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال(لكم دينكم ولى دينى)واللى هيحاسبنا ويحاسبكوا ربنا . اسفه للاطالة وأحب أقولك انى عندى صديقة مسيحية انا بحبها وهى عسولة وياريت تكونوا كلكم كده.


----------



## yasmin esam (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حنان ترك : أصفف شعر الراهبات في صبايا كافيه*

يا جماعة انتو مضايقين نفسكوا ليه :d
واحدة اذنبت وتابت ربنا هو اللى هيحاسبها مش انتوا 
واللى بيقول ان المسلمين مايعرفوش عن المسيحية حاجة انتو كمان ماتعرفوش عن المسلمين حاجة بدليل انكو بتقولوا لمم واللم مش حرام 
مين اللى قال انها مش حرام ؟
واحد افتى فتوى لا هو عالم ولا هو شيخ عشان يفتيها 
يبقى المسلمين هيعملوا بيها ؟
لا طبعا المسلمين مابيعملوش غير بالقراءان والسنة


----------

